# تصميم وشوب دروينج غرفة طلمبات حريق + خذان



## م سعيد2000 (11 سبتمبر 2018)

مرفق لينك لملف اوتوكاد لتصميم غرفة طلمبات حريق + خذان ارضي لمشروع مصنع دوهلر الامانى 
بمدينة 6 اكتوبر + الشوب دروينج للغرفة وحوئط الخذان ---- ملف من الاخر :79::79:

لاتنسونا من الدعاء 
 ME-GT-25 -7-2015.dwg - 18.6 MB


----------



## م شهاب (15 سبتمبر 2018)

غير متاح التحميل المجاني


----------



## م شهاب (15 سبتمبر 2018)

غير كتاح التحميل المجاني جزاك الله خير


----------

